# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  fattura emessa a partita iva cessata

## wildbull

Buongiorno Colleghi.
La fattura emessa erroneamente a cliente che non aveva comunicato la sua cessazione al 31.12 può essere stornata con una nota credito? 
Ovviamente faccio riferimento ad operazioni di fatturazione elettronica.
Grazie!

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno Colleghi.
> La fattura emessa erroneamente a cliente che non aveva comunicato la sua cessazione al 31.12 può essere stornata con una nota credito? 
> Ovviamente faccio riferimento ad operazioni di fatturazione elettronica.
> Grazie!

  Non puoi fare altro che emettere una nota di credito.

----------


## wildbull

Grazie della risposta. Nelle note operative della F.E. non trovavo traccia di tale possibilità.

----------

